# Being wealthy kind of makes you a prepper



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife comes from a family that is very financially secure. Not internet-billionaire secure but definitely upper class. We recently spent some time with them and I realized, perhaps re-realized, that being wealthy kind of makes you a prepper. Their home is very secure and made with heavy duty materials, windows have bars, doors are reinforced, it has wrought iron gates, a security system, video surveillance, etc. The entire place was designed to combine curb appeal, functionality and enhanced security including a basement safe room and a couple concealed rooms. The house has a whole-home multi-fuel generator with a back up generator for specific items, they also have some renewable energy sources like geothermal heating and solar panels. Not to mention a few different fireplaces. Their walk in pantry is very large and packed full of food. The have two chest freezers and 2 refrigerators and they are also packed full of food. The wine cellar, which also has other alcohols in it, is very well stocked. My FIL loves skeet shooting and their 3rd garage stall was a pallet of 12ga. Not a case, a pallet. But he also has a lot more ammo than that in his gun room. That room also has a gun safe full of nothing but shotguns, and a second safe full of AR-15's, a couple sniper rifles and handguns (he was a Marine and a sniper). Their house also has a bathroom with a first-air station. Not a first aid kit, a first aid station. I could go on... 

If all that is not enough, they also own 3 airplanes (a turbo prop, a twin engine and a large plane), a row of hangers and an aviation fuel depot. As well as a home on Colorado and a home in Arizona (neither being the home we visited and I described up above). He also owns a skeet range out in the country which has a small insulated building/clubhouse which could easily serve as a home if need be. My FIL is a pilot, both my BIL's are pilots, etc. So bugging out seems reasonably easy. 

While I enjoy the comfort and extravagance for a little while, more than anything I noticed how without even trying my in-laws are basically preppers. And the funny thing is, he was talking about how he hired a electrical engineer to help him EMP proof several items (possibly to include a plane). So maybe he is a prepper that just does not know he is a prepper.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I could use those type of funds. Not all successful folks share those assets and behaviors though. I have a lot of wealthy clients with a beautiful downtown condo and an empty fridge because they eat out every meal. Being able to throw money at daily issues becomes a bad habit. Sounds like your wifes family is squared away.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I often think that of my Amish cousins, too. They have an operating dairy farm, live off grid, raise their own chicken and beef, do their own butchering, grow their own feed for their animals-including the feed for the horses that also "do as their car". They live in a like minded community where they trade for what they need. They have over 100 acres of farming land, and aside from the big crops (wheat, alfalfa, barley), they always have an oversized vegetable garden and fruit trees and can everything. Only a simple store bought first aid kit, but my cousins all have extensive essential oils, herbal balms and tinctures, and of course, lots of prayer. They don't know that they are preppers either.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry, they are preppers and maybe know it, or maybe not. They may have just thought to protect themselves, without thinking of what could happen to the whole world. 

There are many aspects of their situation that someone like me can only dream of. 

Did they attain their wealth through airplanes in one way or another?

I often think about the weaknesses in situations. Here are some possibilities for your in-laws.
1. Their home may show their wealth to those passing by. That alone may attract people who pass by or have done some work on their property. When SHTF, no property will be safe from the wandering hordes of people sifting through everything for a possible overlooked morsel.
2. How to penetrate their space? Drones with explosives? Isn't this going to be one of the ways to attack people? A crowd of people working together to try to get in to find something to eat.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Did they attain their wealth through airplanes in one way or another?


My FIL grew up financially poor and had to work several jobs to help support his family. He was training to be a transmission mechanic when he enlisted in the USMC. When he got back from Vietnam he was given an opportunity to train to be a small airplane mechanic, but somehow turned that into becoming a pilot for a small airline. Sooner than one would have expected he was a Captain for a major international airline making 6 figures and putting a large portion of it into investments. Including companies like Berkshire Hathaway and Apple. Then he started creating aviation businesses to fill his perceived voids in the industry like training, maintenance, hangars, fuel, etc. All of which were very successful and most of which were later purchased by other companies for a pretty penny. And those pennies also became investments. He was retired by 60 but the money did not stop flowing in (and still hasn't).

The interesting thing about their primary home is that it is in an area off the beaten path and one that is not considered be ultra affluent. He bought a home in the neighborhood and lived there while he built his current home. Then he updated the other house and sold it. He has done that a few time in that area which sort of created a residential barrier around his property. It is definitely not a grid neighborhood with square blocks.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

AmashHearts Post should be re-read several times. The Problem is that "things" will not ensure your survival for the long term, yes they will for the short term, but eventually those Two Freezers and Refrigerators will run out of Food. Then what? You can't eat or drink Aviation Fuel. Does Sentry's In laws know how to Garden, Raise Stock, Fish, Hunt, Trap, and Forage for Wild Food and Medicine? Everyone should take a very close look at the Amish way of Life, and their ability to make do without Modern Technology. They are the true Preppers, as they "put their Money where their Mouth is".


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Does he want to adopt an older brother


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> I often think that of my Amish cousins, too. They have an operating dairy farm, live off grid, raise their own chicken and beef, do their own butchering, grow their own feed for their animals-including the feed for the horses that also "do as their car". They live in a like minded community where they trade for what they need. They have over 100 acres of farming land, and aside from the big crops (wheat, alfalfa, barley), they always have an oversized vegetable garden and fruit trees and can everything. Only a simple store bought first aid kit, but my cousins all have extensive essential oils, herbal balms and tinctures, and of course, lots of prayer. They don't know that they are preppers either.


I worry about the Amish if it comes down to major world changing event. All of the Amish I've known are pacifists and won't fight. They have the knowledge and resources but how many will be able to keep what they have against a greedy violent soul who wants what they have?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe he is just serious about OPSEC.
If I were you I would stay on his good side.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife comes from a family that is very financially secure. Not internet-billionaire secure but definitely upper class. We recently spent some time with them and I realized, perhaps re-realized, that being wealthy kind of makes you a prepper. Their home is very secure and made with heavy duty materials, windows have bars, doors are reinforced, it has wrought iron gates, a security system, video surveillance, etc. The entire place was designed to combine curb appeal, functionality and enhanced security including a basement safe room and a couple concealed rooms. The house has a whole-home multi-fuel generator with a back up generator for specific items, they also have some renewable energy sources like geothermal heating and solar panels. Not to mention a few different fireplaces. Their walk in pantry is very large and packed full of food. The have two chest freezers and 2 refrigerators and they are also packed full of food. The wine cellar, which also has other alcohols in it, is very well stocked. My FIL loves skeet shooting and their 3rd garage stall was a pallet of 12ga. Not a case, a pallet. But he also has a lot more ammo than that in his gun room. That room also has a gun safe full of nothing but shotguns, and a second safe full of AR-15's, a couple sniper rifles and handguns (he was a Marine and a sniper). Their house also has a bathroom with a first-air station. Not a first aid kit, a first aid station. I could go on...
> 
> If all that is not enough, they also own 3 airplanes (a turbo prop, a twin engine and a large plane), a row of hangers and an aviation fuel depot. As well as a home on Colorado and a home in Arizona (neither being the home we visited and I described up above). He also owns a skeet range out in the country which has a small insulated building/clubhouse which could easily serve as a home if need be. My FIL is a pilot, both my BIL's are pilots, etc. So bugging out seems reasonably easy.
> 
> While I enjoy the comfort and extravagance for a little while, more than anything I noticed how without even trying my in-laws are basically preppers. And the funny thing is, he was talking about how he hired a electrical engineer to help him EMP proof several items (possibly to include a plane). So maybe he is a prepper that just does not know he is a prepper.


 One of my kids are just finishing up a home with a safe room inside plus many of the things your inlaws have. 
A man from China has already made a very generous offer. And it is not for sale they move first week of December.
Way too much house for my liking but SIL is building it and likes it.
Being rich helps in all kinds of ways.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> AmashHearts Post should be re-read several times. The Problem is that "things" will not ensure your survival for the long term, yes they will for the short term, but eventually those Two Freezers and Refrigerators will run out of Food. Then what? You can't eat or drink Aviation Fuel. Does Sentry's In laws know how to Garden, Raise Stock, Fish, Hunt, Trap, and Forage for Wild Food and Medicine? Everyone should take a very close look at the Amish way of Life, and their ability to make do without Modern Technology. They are the true Preppers, as they "put their Money where their Mouth is".


I am betting he has a better chance of long term survival than most, because whatever he cannot do he has the resources to get someone else on board a MAG that does. And the one thing he can definitely do is protect those resources. But again, he is not a prepper or a survivalist, he is a wealthy man with a lot of friends, charisma, common sense and a knack for turning $1 into $5.

And as I say here over and over again, I do not believe we will ever experience a true TEOTWAWKI event but we may experience short term disasters that disrupt life as we know it for an indeterminate but relatively short period of time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> AmashHearts Post should be re-read several times. The Problem is that "things" will not ensure your survival for the long term, yes they will for the short term, but eventually those Two Freezers and Refrigerators will run out of Food. Then what? You can't eat or drink Aviation Fuel. Does Sentry's In laws know how to Garden, Raise Stock, Fish, Hunt, Trap, and Forage for Wild Food and Medicine? Everyone should take a very close look at the Amish way of Life, and their ability to make do without Modern Technology. They are the true Preppers, as they "put their Money where their Mouth is".


This too is true.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I worry about the Amish if it comes down to major world changing event. All of the Amish I've known are pacifists and won't fight. They have the knowledge and resources but how many will be able to keep what they have against a greedy violent soul who wants what they have?


 They need to keep in good with those who will,lol.
Like The Left Hand of the Devil here.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> They need to keep in good with those who will,lol.
> Like The Left Hand of the Devil here.


Today, if someone said, "All women and children leave," There would be "Why?" and questioning and complaining until it would be too late for them to go hide.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Today, if someone said, "All women and children leave," There would be "Why?" and questioning and complaining until it would be too late for them to go hide.


LOl, that is so true.
My daughter got mad one time because i corrected my 5 yr.old great grandkid 'her gradnchild'. She said, admit it mom, " you don't like kids".
I told her it is not the kids I don't like it is the parents and grandparents.
She told the child several times to stop cutting off my youtube with her Iphone or whatever it was. She was mad because I stopped watching 2 hours of Micky Mouse.
I ask daughter how many more times you going to tell that child to stop pitching web war for that rat Micky.
I would like to have the kid around without Nana though to teach me how to use the web.haha.
She is one smart beautiful child.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

camo2460 said:


> AmashHearts Post should be re-read several times. The Problem is that "things" will not ensure your survival for the long term, yes they will for the short term, but eventually those Two Freezers and Refrigerators will run out of Food. Then what? You can't eat or drink Aviation Fuel. Does Sentry's In laws know how to Garden, Raise Stock, Fish, Hunt, Trap, and Forage for Wild Food and Medicine? Everyone should take a very close look at the Amish way of Life, and their ability to make do without Modern Technology. They are the true Preppers, as they "put their Money where their Mouth is".


That's what I've been saying. I do embrace the convenience of technology but i also can do 100 percent without it. Being rich would be cool but i can't eat money. I can however put up all my food in a short new hampshire summer, even if i was dirt poor. 
Had to edit that, im not even sure what i was trying to say...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The wealthiest man I know that lives in my community is an avid gardener who loves to spend all of his free time planting, weeding, cultivating and picking his produce. He cans, makes salsas, and is known for his ability to grow insanely hot peppers. I am told he has an indoor hydroponics bay and he grows his peppers all winter too. When you see him around town during the week he is wearing very expensive suits and driving a high-end Tesla. When you see him on the weekend he is wearing dirty blue jeans, dirty shirt and he is driving an old beat up Ford pickup. You can't just a book by it's cover and you can't judge a man by his circumstances.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Laughing at the Trinity movie post, Meerkat. That was a good movie, and I just watched it recently. Yes, the Amish cannot kill, because they believe that they will no go to heaven if they kill another person. Funny, just last week my evangelical nephew from OK just had this discussion with my cousin's son in law. He asked what he would do if Antifa came to the farm and attacked him, his wife, and 5 young children. He said that God would present a way if that were to be. He said it would be a shame for his whole family to go to heaven and he would go to hell if he killed someone. Then of course, I get a call from a panicked cousin who heard that the Antifa guy shot up the people in the church just after this conversation. She said the conversation was in full swing that Sunday at church. So..she knows I'm a sheepdog type. I explained that to my nephew, too, and I know he would protect our Amish family with his life. My nephew believes the correct interpretation of that commandment actually says that thou shall not murder. He believes self defense is not murder. Actually the Amish would have no problem with maiming if they had to, and no one can speak for all Amish when pushed to that level. I told my cousin I would just shoot their arms and legs and then first aid them. (smile).


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

I learned a while back to accept people as they present themselves, knowing full well it could change in a heartbeat. I am a tolerant and compassionate man but even I reach a point where discipline is necessary. Trust is earned gradually and when it is complete there is room for tolerance.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> Laughing at the Trinity movie post, Meerkat. That was a good movie, and I just watched it recently. Yes, the Amish cannot kill, because they believe that they will no go to heaven if they kill another person. Funny, just last week my evangelical nephew from OK just had this discussion with my cousin's son in law. He asked what he would do if Antifa came to the farm and attacked him, his wife, and 5 young children. He said that God would present a way if that were to be. He said it would be a shame for his whole family to go to heaven and he would go to hell if he killed someone. Then of course, I get a call from a panicked cousin who heard that the Antifa guy shot up the people in the church just after this conversation. She said the conversation was in full swing that Sunday at church. So..she knows I'm a sheepdog type. I explained that to my nephew, too, and I know he would protect our Amish family with his life. My nephew believes the correct interpretation of that commandment actually says that thou shall not murder. He believes self defense is not murder. Actually the Amish would have no problem with maiming if they had to, and no one can speak for all Amish when pushed to that level. I told my cousin I would just shoot their arms and legs and then first aid them. (smile).


I agree with the " thou shalt not murder ". I'd have to look it up in hebrew to be sure but I think that is what it means. Hebrew has several meanings for every word and only about 8000 words total [ if memory serves me].Lots of interchangeable words like virgin can also mean young married woman or young maiden.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SheepdogPRS said:


> I learned a while back to accept people as they present themselves, knowing full well it could change in a heartbeat. I am a tolerant and compassionate man but even I reach a point where discipline is necessary. Trust is earned gradually and when it is complete there is room for tolerance.


 Yesterdays discipline is today's abuse. According to most now anyway. A spoiled child is a very unhappy child, no guidence.
Then they wonder why so much crime and violence.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I believe in one special forces mantra " Smile but have a plan to kill everyone you meet"


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

My favorite mantra is: "Pay attention or pay the consequences"
In my life trust is supreme. It is the foundation of all relationships.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I wish I had a money problem like your in-laws, I don't so I do what I can when I can so with that said at least I'm learning about it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife's parents are wealthy but very grounded. Her older sister is very wealthy but very grounded. Her brothers are very wealthy and are "fancy" high-end consumers who measure themselves by which class of Mercedes they drive and how expensive their shoes are. One of them ordered a $70 tube of Japanese toothpaste while we were there like it was just a common everyday occurrence. He has an apartment in Japan and a condo in the US, so I asked why he paid so much to ship it here when he could just wait until his next flight to Japan. He said "But that's not for two weeks?". Yes having that kind of money has it's benefits, but I am pretty happy with my nice middle class life. 

I do sometimes wonder what my wife's life would be like if she would have never dated me. Her family was pretty disappointed (at first and maybe still a little) that she gave it all up to marry an LEO in the Midwest. She has done very well for herself on her own, but still not near as well as she would have done (financially speaking) under their wing in a more populated area. She must really love me... which makes me 100x wealthier than anyone I know.


----------

